# How many vCPU should I see in the task manager?



## FATIMASS (Apr 24, 2020)

In a Windows server 2019 Virtual Machine (Esxi 6.5) I assigned to it 4 vCPU in Vcenter, however, when I look up the CPU performance tab in the task manager of the windows server 2019 virtual machine, it only show 2 cores and 2 sockets (the host has 2 cores).

In order to calculate the number of functional vCPU in the windows server 2019 vm, do I have to multiply the number of cores by the number of sockets? Hence 4 vCPU?.


----------



## FATIMASS (Apr 24, 2020)

UPDATE: I assigned 6 vCPU to the server, and it still only show 2 cores and 2 sockets in the task manager


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

You can only assign the number of vCPUs to a VM up to the max physical total CPUs you have in your physical host. In your case, it seems you only have a total of 4 physical CPUs. I'm assuming you have a single CPU with 4 cores in your physical host. I don't remember if hyperthreading will also bump the number of "physical" processors.

One of the reasons why you are able to specify the number of sockets and cores within ESXi is due to licensing. Some software base their pricing on the number of sockets you have in your system.


----------

